# what camera do you guys use?



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

hey guys, i'm shopping for a new digital or slr camera as a present for myself and was wondering what you guys are using and why did you buy such camera. 

as you can see i am clueless in this and hopefully somebody can give me any form of input.

i want to know the brand and type, the price, best features. 

i'm in the market for something that can go macro but not too expensive. 

thanks for viewing and the info!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

SLR is the way to go. Put your money in quality lenses over body if you have to choose. Image quality is dictated by the lens and the person behind the camera, not the body. The body usually varies with features and MP, and unless you are a pro photographer, you likely won't notice the difference in body features.

AS to Canon or Nikon, I really think it is a coin toss..both having slight advantages and disadvantages over each other. For me, the deciding factor was having access to Canon lenses from friends and family.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks, the price of slr's are waaayyy up there though but i'll go check them out. 

anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Nikon D80 all the way.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

I shoot a nikon 5700 and couldn't be happier. Here's a link to it's stats: Nikon Coolpix 5700 digital camera specifications: Digital Photography Review It can be a bit challenging to find. The 8700 is its newer brother. Same size camera, but 8 megapixels instead of 5 and 10x optical zoom instead of 8x.

If your looking for something a little smaller, and easier to carry, any of the canon powershot line, especially the newer ones are VERY nice. I highly recommend them as well. I get my fair share chance at playing with the A540 on a rather regular basis and couldn't be happier with it.

I can't help you out much in DSLR world. I've wanted to go there for a few years, but haven't had the financial backing to do so. However, I've heard very good things about the D70, though the D50 would have been my top choice. (I have little hands)


----------



## Dataseeker (Sep 3, 2006)

For whatever it’s worth I offer the following. In the digital world the term SLR has blurred a bit. Even the less expensive cameras are going to have a reasonable image of the picture you are taking on an LCD screen. Many also have a separate viewfinder. In the world of film cameras the image you see through an SLR is very close to what is being focused on the film plane which helped eliminate parallax errors. An issue with close-ups. All of the above is a moot point. Two things should determine your choice of a camera, your budget and what you are going to do with a camera. If all you will ever do is shoot snapshots or images to post online you don’t need a lot of megapixels If you will print your images in larger sizes like 8”x10” or bigger then quality will suffer if the pixel resolution is too low. The advice about lenses is good but don’t sweat the camera specs. The camera should feel good in your hands and easy to operate. If you have large hands, many small digital cameras will just not “fit”. Name brands generally are more reliable so be careful. If you have never heard of the brand the salesperson is showing you make sure the place you are buying it will stand behind the warrantee. Photography is both an art and a science. If the pictures you take are interesting (to you) and enjoyable the quality of the pictures you take will steadily improve no matter which camera you use. There is a lot to learn. Take your time. Shop around. You will be amazed at the range of prices you will find for the same item. Good luck, and remember if you are not doing this professionally, just have fun.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I agree with everything that's been said. If your budget allows, you should get DSLR. I own a point and shoot Cannon SD400 and it's nothing compared to the Nikon D70 with the kit lense. But a good place to get reviews before you buy the camer is www.dpreview.com.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

What's your budget?


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

the max i'll go is $600 so i know a decent slr is out of the question... i'm looking at the nikon coolpix p1, has anyone ever used it. as all the other models mentioned, i will look into them


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

If you only have 600$ I would save up since xmas is coming anyway, if not then just get a Cannon, they offer some good cameras.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You could always try to find a used DLSR, I just picked up a Canon XTi. I am very pleased so far!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I shoot nikon. I love the feel of them.

Here is d50 right in your range.

Nikon D50 with Nikkor DX AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED Lens (Black)

jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

nap83 said:


> the max i'll go is $600 so i know a decent slr is out of the question... i'm looking at the nikon coolpix p1, has anyone ever used it. as all the other models mentioned, i will look into them


Not really, just look around for sales. I got my Nikon D50 for $599 with lens. Since I bought this camera I even seen it at a lower price, like here.


----------



## bad4good72 (Nov 16, 2006)

I've just bought a Canon S3 IS a few weeks back... easy to handle and lots of stuff to add... i.e tele lense & wide lense


----------



## GeoffinSTL (Jul 17, 2006)

you can also get a canon eos rebel slr. thats what i have and i love the thing. they are around 600 new i think. mine used was pretty cheap actually. but i traded in a nikon 5700. that was a good camera but i wanted SLR


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The new lines tend to foll out in Feb. With $600 you are fence sitting on Nikon D50. Possibly after the horridays you can find one in the budget. Thats just my 2 cents. Please don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It depends on what you plan on doing with the camera, as Dataseeker said, if you just want a point-and-shoot camera then look at those. There's no need for an SLR unless you're a serious photographer and actually enjoy doing it for a hobby. And as any professional photographer will tell you (not being one of them myself!), that it's all about the person behind the camera rather than the camera itself. 

Canon just came out with the PowerShot G7; great reviews so far. Personally, I'm using a Lumiz FZ30 and it's perfect, although I'm sure I'm not getting the best out of it with my below average camera skills.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks for the info fellas, the g7 looks sweet!


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

The Cannon Rebels are nice as well and cheaper than the Nikons.


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

i use a nikon d50 and am more than happy with the results, i prefer a nikon over a cannon not for the features there pretty much the same, but i find the grip with a nikon is a lot more comfortable for my "big clumsy" fingers.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I personally like the Canon Powershot line for a nifty non-SLR with lots of features. I already have a professional film SLR, and being a film snob I didn't want or need a DSLR.

Fish related from my cheap $200 Powershot A610:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/WebCricket/IMG_0029.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/WebCricket/IMG_0008.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/WebCricket/IMG_0832.jpg

Those were taken in macro mode, using the low or low-medium image quality settings.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a Canon Rebel XT. I'm actually more of a Nikon guy (dad is a Nikon nut) but my wife, who is a Canon junkie, bought me the canon for a gift so who am I to complain?

We also have a Canon Powershot S50 that takes great pics as well.

-Charlie


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

i have a canon rebel xt and couldn't be happier.

lots of great pictures. no delay from pushing the button till the picture takes.
which in my opinion is an essential option on a digital camera.
lots of features on this camera. and make sure you get a good sized memory card lol


----------

